

Google has a hidden author search. Here's proof. [with video) - dohertyjf
http://www.johnfdoherty.com/googles-hidden-author-search-bookmarklet/

======
hasantayyar
And so; websites with many writers should add author rel attribute.

------
wisty
Interesting, how Google is using Google+ as an identity provider. Well, you
won't be able to find "all posts by wisty", since that's not my real name.

~~~
EricBurnett
If you don't want to be found, no. If you do, adding a nickname to your
profile on Google+ will (either now or eventually) allow them to make that
connection.

~~~
wisty
<div class="extreme_sarcasm">wonderful</div>

------
sharkweek
love it John, great script too -- looks like your hard work learning JS all
day paid off ;)

------
fluorid
What tool is used providing the link info in the search results?

~~~
dohertyjf
What do you mean? It's Javascript to pull in the person's name and ID, off of
which we construct the URL to get to the "author search". Do you mean
something else?

